# Blaster Sprayers



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Had one of the old ones years ago but messed around and let mu dad sell it. What are your opinions on them. I would like to locate another one but I want the old style. The one I am talking about had a red frame with a square stainless steel tank. Oh yes you can really piss off the neighbors.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Fill me in, have never seen or heard of a "blaster sprayer"


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I think now they are called mist blowers. The old ones were manufactured by a company in Oklahoma that called them

The Blaster Sprayer or it might have been Mister.

http://www.mistsprayers.com/sprayers/3pointsprayer.php


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Like a orchard would use?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rajela said:


> I think now they are called mist blowers. The old ones were manufactured by a company in Oklahoma that called them
> The Blaster Sprayer or it might have been Mister.
> http://www.mistsprayers.com/sprayers/3pointsprayer.php


Feedlots use them here for fly control.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Used to see them all the time in the Georgia pecan orchards and I've seen them used for mosquito control in the suburbs. Why on earth would you to want to use one in a hayfield???


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

To kill broad leaf weeds...you can cover more ground quicker and they work really great if your spraying early in the morning with the dew. Kinda the same reason they use airplanes on crops. They are also great for spraying along wood lines, fence rows, bar ditches and other hard to reach spots.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

rajela said:


> To kill broad leaf weeds...you can cover more ground quicker and they work really great if your spraying early in the morning with the dew. Kinda the same reason they use airplanes on crops. They are also great for spraying along wood lines, fence rows, bar ditches and other hard to reach spots.


Do You or the Neighbors Grow Alfalfa or Soybeans


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Nope no beans or alfalfa. Did not say you could use it every where. I have other sprayers also. My wife has flowers and scrubs. My dad had to buy his neighbors vegetable garden one year. Everything around me is cattle pasture or grass hay. We used the old one for over 20 yrs so I am well aware of the potential dangers that these sprayers have. I have 2 neighbors that are still using their's and I can borrow when I want just hate to borrow stuff. I always seem to end up having to work on it before I take it home.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I just can't get my head wrapped around this one....guess I don't understand the reasoning behind using this method on a field....I do understand the hard to reach areas (like under tree canopy) but I just don't get why a broadcast sprayer would not be measurably better for field work.....not that it wouldn't work, what goes up must come down, but it seems really inefficient and seems it could be tough to calibrate accurately.....

Maybe I should see a video of one working to understand it better...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

One of those would work good to take down the old railroad bed with brushkiller. Would definitely want the wind in your face though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya that's the killer to me....wind


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Ya that's the killer to me....wind


They used them in the pecan orchards along Radium Springs Rd, in your old stomping grounds. I could usually smell the Malathion about a mile away, but I expect they kept the web worms away 'cause I never saw any. I can't imagine using something like that on a hay field. The droplet size would be very small and would carry with the slightest breeze. For me a much better approach for fence lines, bar ditches, etc. would be a boomless sprayer nozzle with one side blocked off. You can tinker with the pressure (I've got in-cab pressure adjustment) and get a whole lot more control of the application area and the drift. Spraying with an Ag plane is a lot more art than science. They use a fairly large droplet size and low altitude to control the drift......They also usually carry drift insurance and the spray systems have to be calibrated.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mike120 said:


> They used them in the pecan orchards along Radium Springs Rd, in your old stomping grounds. I could usually smell the Malathion about a mile away, but I expect they kept the web worms away 'cause I never saw any. I can't imagine using something like that on a hay field. The droplet size would be very small and would carry with the slightest breeze. For me a much better approach for fence lines, bar ditches, etc. would be a boomless sprayer nozzle with one side blocked off. You can tinker with the pressure (I've got in-cab pressure adjustment) and get a whole lot more control of the application area and the drift. Spraying with an Ag plane is a lot more art than science. They use a fairly large droplet size and low altitude to control the drift......They also usually carry drift insurance and the spray systems have to be calibrated.


Not only can you smell it, but them sob's make a lot of noise.....I grew up in the middle of said pecan grove on radium springs rd and they always like to work at odd hours, usually the middle of the night.....can hear them running over acre after acre. However, when the chicken processing plants came south, along came chicken litter.....think ill take the smell and noise of malathion over the stench of chicken crap......


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Ah.. come on now... it ain't that had once you get used to it. Load/spread enough of it with an open station tractor and you really appreciate a cab.

I've never understood how those sprayers work. I've only seen a couple of em round here. One at a nursery and one at a small vineyard


----------

